# Training around the US



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2009)

I had to go to PDX for 2 weeks, so I took a *LONG* train ride from KIN to PDX to get there. It included KIN-PDX from March 4 to March 9, and PDX-KIN from March 21 to March 30.

The trip for KIN-PDX included the following trains:

·	KIN-NYP #93

·	NYP-CHI #49

·	CHI-LAX #3

·	LAX-OLW #14

·	OLW-PDX #509

(This was the short portion of the trip! :lol: )

#93 departed KIN (Kingston, RI) on schedule at 10:37 AM and arrived NYP (New York – Penn Station) on time at 1:50 PM. Overall, it was an uneventful (normal) Regional run. I used my newly installed GPS (on my netbook) and noticed that between OSB (Old Saybrook, CT) and NHV (New Haven, CT), #93 was doing 115 MPH!

#49 departed NYP on schedule at 3:45 PM and arrived *EARLY* into CHI (Chicago, IL) about 9:30 AM!

Being cheap  , I used a northeast zone coach award from KIN to BUF (Buffalo, NY) for 3,000 AGR points, and bought a coach ticket from BUF-CHI for $53. This way, it only cost me 3,000 points (plus earning another 106 points  ) It didn’t seem to make sense for me (alone) to spend 8,000-20,000 points for a 2 zone trip.

Yes, I went coach  overnight! I started the AGR award in CHI. (The reason for that later.)

One thing that surprised me was that I thought the diner-lite on the LSL was nothing. The dinner I had on the LSL was scallops in cream sauce. I had that last October in the PPC on the CS! And I liked the diner-lite set-up on the LSL much better than on the Cardinal.

At *EVERY* stop, the LSL was either early or arrived on time! However, at SYR (Syracuse, NY) the Border Patrol boarded the LSL. They were checking citizenship, but when they came to me, all they asked me was “Are you an American?” When I said yes, they kept going! Near me were some foreigners – and they were asked for their passports.

At EKH (Elkhart, IN), I saw a freight with 2 (and only 2) BNSF locomotives. I thought this was NS territory? :huh:

#49 arrived into CHI about 15 minutes early! Isn’t that unusual for the LSL? :huh:

In CHI, I met mercedeslove, who was also departing that day. We went to Giordano’s for lunch (or we would be kicked out of AU :lol: ) and then spent some time in the Metropolitan lounge.

The reason I started my AGR award from CHI and not from TOL (Toledo, OH) was that I wanted to go via LAX (LA, CA) on the SWC, but if I got the award from TOL it would not give that option. It only gave an option from TOL-CHI on the LSL or CL connecting to the EB and or EB/Cascades. I got the SWC/CS option from CHI – so that sealed the deal! 

The ironic part was that mercedeslove departed CHI @ 2:00 PM on the CZ and I departed CHI @ 3:15 PM on the SWC. I departed over an hour later, traveled further (she went via DEN [Denver, CO] while I went via LAX) – yet we both met again on the same CS in SAC (Sacramento, CA)!

More to follow.


----------



## cpamtfan (Mar 12, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I had to go to PDX for 2 weeks, so I took a *LONG* train ride from KIN to PDX to get there. It included KIN-PDX from March 4 to March 9, and PDX-KIN from March 21 to March 30.
> The trip for KIN-PDX included the following trains:
> 
> ·	KIN-NYP #93
> ...


Well, units from other roads usually go everywhere. Sometimes you see UP units in New Jersey and CSX units in California.

With the economy in a crash, less freight is being shipped, which means fewer trains, which means more room and better ontime performance for Amtrak trains!

The scallops that you had on the Coast Starlight and LSL are cooked in steamtables. So this meal was possible on the LSL.

Great start to your report!

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 16, 2009)

After lunch and spending time in the CHI Metropolitan Lounge, I boarded #3 (the SWC) bound for LAX.. It departed on time at 3:15 PM. However soon after, the Diner started to leak water. So much so that #3 had to make a *LONG* stop at GBB (Galesburg, IL) to refill the water tanks!

Until the water tanks could be filled, the Diner could not start to prepare dinner. This put a *HUGE* delay on dinner service. (Such as 5 PM seating at 6:30 PM, 5:30 seating at 7 PM, etc…) I’m glad that I made one of the earlier choices!

Usually, I spend much of my day in the Sightseer Lounge. (But not the night – I’m not one of those lounge lizards that sleep in the Sightseer!) However, since I had a roomette, a scanner and a GPS installed netbook, I spent maybe a total of 4 minutes in there the whole trip!

#3 stopped for freight traffic outside of Revere, IA. This was one of the (*VERY FEW*) freight meets on the entire westbound journey! (The total was well less than 10 – not including rail yard activity.)

At the stop at LAJ (La Junta, CO), #3 picked up McD’s breakfasts & they were offered to *ALL* passengers free! An announcement was made over the speaker that “anybody who wanted a free breakfast, they are available in the Lounge!” However it was not quite clear what was meant. I did not go and check it out for like 30 minutes – after they made a 2nd offer. At that time, there were *MANY* left! (Oh – and this was just after breakfast service ended!)

When I went to the Lounge for a few minutes after lunch, there were still many of those McD’s breakfasts left!

Due to a high wind warning from dispatch, #3 stopped for a moment at Levis (sp?), NM to check the conditions. No problems were found, and #3 continued.

The LSA started calling the times for the lunch reservations. (Those with an 11:30 reservation … Those with a 11:45 reservation … etc…) The only problem was that he never came around to get mine! After hearing many calls, I finally went to the Diner. He said to sit down (in this booth) – but he also asked me what time my reservation was for? :huh:

The meet with #4 occurred at Canoncito, NM @ 2:30 PM.

Although #3 was up to 45 minutes late, we arrived into ABQ on time.

While #3 was stopped for the lengthy scheduled stop at ABQ (Albuquerque, NM), I observer a *VERY STRANGE* sight! :blink: #3 has a trans-dorm positioned *ON THE REAR OF THE TRAIN* and the baggage car was at the front of the train! (The car behind the baggage car was a regular coach – with the normal high level vestibule!  ) There was no way to get from the rest of the train to the baggage car – except to pass outside at stops! :blink:

Even my SA thought it was strange and did not understand it. He said that he was told that it was due to some type of derailment for the reason for the trans-dorm on the rear!

The LSA was passing thru the sleepers making dinner reservations. I motioned to him, but I forget if he said “I’ve got you” or “I’ll be back for you”. Neither happened! When they were calling dinner times, I was never called or told! (I had some pizza left from Giordano’s, which I had in my roomette for dinner.)

I thought that the SWC has some 90 MPH running in NM and/or AZ? However, my GPS never showed higher than 79 MPH in NM and AZ. It did show some 90 MPH running in KS! Maybe the AZ/NM stretch is only eastbound? Much of the westbound segments are in late afternoon and evening.

Due to the early arrival time in LAX (8:15 AM), they serve an early and brief breakfast. They start serving at 5 AM and end at 6 AM. So I set my alarm for 4:30. The problem was that my alarm clock (I didn’t use the alarm on my cell phone) was set to AZ time! So I actually woke up at 3:30 AM Pacific Time! 

At least I made breakfast! :lol:

We arrived at LAX over 1 hour EARLY – due to the excessive padding.

While waiting for #14, I got my 1st time to experience the Traxx Lounge at LAUS. I was not overly impressed. The only things different (to me) was the Traxx has juice and coffee available and TV’s playing. And the conductor collected tickets there. Overall, I prefer waiting in the main waiting room. (And I did towards the end!)

#14 departed LAX on time. After we departed, I noticed that we pulled a PV dome. (I did not get the name.) We pulled it from LAX to OKJ (Oakland, CA).

The majority of the southern portion of the CS ran on time. However, during the overnight, daylight savings time began (“Spring Forward!”  ) – so #14 was 1 hour late. But some time was made up, and by the time #14 reached PDX (Portland, OR), we were only 40 minutes late!

Due to my pickup ride being unavailable until later, I decided to “take a ride” (and earn some more AGR points  ), so I bought a round trip ticket to OLW (Olympia-Lacey, WA).

Even though I had a coach ticket, I asked the SA if I could stay in my roomette up to OLW. She said my room was resold north of PDX ( fora short few hours ride to SEA – Seatttle, WA :huh: ) but one was available downstairs, and that I could stay but would have to move. Due to the weekend, this was also sold, and the SA found me in the PPC and informed me that I would indeed have to move to coach!

When I did, I noticed that *ALL* the seats were sold out in coach also! They were assigning seats, and every seat was occupied. Departing PDX, I had 1 seatmate, - but when he got off, another boarding occupied the seat.

I also noticed that this coach was 1 of the *UNREFURBISHED* Superliners with *NO* power at the seat! (I’d hate to be stuck there for a long journey!  )

Even though arrival into PDX was 40 minutes late, with the extra padding, departure was only 10 minutes late. This allowed me to get to OLW – as the connection time was only about 30 minutes.

After a 15 minute (or so) layover, I boarded #509 back to PDX. This was one of the Talgos, but it was also full!

Arrival into PDX was a few minutes early at 8:55 PM.

…………………..

Coming attractions! :lol:

The *LONG* journey eastbound … and westbound … and eastbound!  (Explanation to follow.)


----------



## J-1 3235 (Mar 16, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> The LSA started calling the times for the lunch reservations. (Those with an 11:30 reservation … Those with a 11:45 reservation … etc…) The only problem was that he never came around to get mine! After hearing many calls, I finally went to the Diner. He said to sit down (in this booth) – but he also asked me what time my reservation was for? :huh:
> The LSA was passing thru the sleepers making dinner reservations. I motioned to him, but I forget if he said “I’ve got you” or “I’ll be back for you”. Neither happened! When they were calling dinner times, I was never called or told! (I had some pizza left from Giordano’s, which I had in my roomette for dinner.)
> 
> …………………..
> ...


Dave,

Thanks for sharing your trip with us; I'm looking forward to the next chapter.

I'm curious, what did you do to the LSA to make him try to starve you? 

Mike


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 16, 2009)

J-1 3235 said:


> I'm curious, what did you do to the LSA to make him try to starve you?


I wonder if it had anything to do with opening that water valve at CUS? :huh: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 31, 2009)

Following a 2 week stay in PDX, I started the *L O N G* journey home. This included

•	A trip south and west (CS PDX-MTZ)

•	A trip east (CZ MTZ-CHI)

•	A trip southeast and northeast (Cardinal CHI-CVS)

•	A trip southwest (Crescent CVS-NOL)

•	A trip west (SL NOL-SAS)

•	A trip north, east and northeast (TE SAS-CHI)

•	A trip east and southeast (CL CHI-WAS), and

•	A trip northeast (Regional WAS-KIN)

On 3/21, I took #11 from PDX to MTZ (Martinez, CA). Due to this being a AGR award, the reservation connected to the CZ in SAC (Sacramento, CA). However, instead of waiting in SAC for over 5 hours, I chose to purchase a ticket from SAC to EMY (Emeryville, CA).

By purchasing this ticket, I earned 100 AGR points each way. And thanks to learning of the double point bonus on AU  , this earned me 400 AGR points! The reason I connected in MTZ follows.

Prior to boarding #11 in PDX, I waited in the Metropolitan Lounge at PDX. It is a compact Met Lounge, but an enjoyable and comfortable place to wait.

The CS arrived from SEA (Seattle, WA) at 1:50 PM. At that time I was allowed to board and settle into my roomette. The CS departed on time at 2:25 PM.

Arrival into ABY (Albany, OR) was 2 minutes late. Per my GPS, we did a steady 71 MPH south of there. Arrival into EUG (Eugene, OR) was over 10 minutes early!

If I saw it right, near the landslide area was a snow depth marker. What I think I read was over 9 *FEET* of snow!  Also at the actual landslide site, they have installed a slide indicator fence. That was not there when I last traveled that route in October.

Arrival into CMO (Chemult, OR) (sp?) was 15 minutes late, But #11 did a steady 81 MPH most of the way south. We arrived into KFS (Klamath Falls, OR) 25 minutes early! However, I did not exit the train to enjoy the extra time that we stopped, due to the *HEAVY* snow that was falling!

As explained above, my AGR award included a roomette PDX-SAC on the CS connecting to a roomette on the CZ. Not wishing to wait at SAC for many hours, I purchased a coach round trip ticket SAC-EMY. I asked the SA if I could remain in the roomette from SAC-EMY.

Per the conductor, this would be OK, but I would have to purchase my breakfast. Being that arrival into SAC was scheduled for 6:15 AM, I agreed to this.

However, a *LONG* stretch of slow orders north of SAC kept speeds to 15 MPH! This caused arrival into SAC to be *40 minutes late*! I had began breakfast well prior to SAC. But I was charged $12 for breakfast!

If I did not make this additional (coach ticket) purchase and did not make this request and agreement, and just had a roomette to SAC, my meal should have been included! If you’re on the train at mealtime, that meal is included. With scheduled arrival at 6:15 AM and the breakfast service beginning at 6:30 AM, normally I would not get breakfast. But because the CS was late, I should have received a meal!

With the late CS, I kept an eye close to the time and the schedules of the CS and CZ. There were 3 stations where I could transfer between trains. Upon arrival into MTZ (Martinez, CA), and with the CS losing time, I decided the connection at EMY would be too close. (There was only 1 hour between trains.)

So I decided to bail at MTZ – and wait about an hour there. As it turned out, I could had gone to EMY as there was 14 minutes between trains. But that is too close to call.

At MTZ, I boarded #6 (the CZ) to CHI with an on time departure at 9:49 AM. With the conductor’s OK, I was allowed to occupy the roomette I had reserved from SAC upon boarding in MTZ.

#6 passed #5 west of the Donner Pass. At the time, and throughout the Pass crossing, there was *HEAVY* snow! Arrival into RNO (Reno, NV) was 7 minutes late.

During the 1st day, it was announced that lunch and dinner would be by reservation only. But both days, lunch was open seating. Dinner was the only meal you needed reservations.

Speaking of dinner, the *ONLY* reservation times offered were at 5:00 PM and 6:30 PM! And this was true for both days! When I was at the 5 PM seating, I noticed that only about ½ the Diner was being used. And the SAME ½ was being used for the late seating. (During the breakfast and lunch meals, the complete car was being used.)

The CZ consisted of 2 P42s, a baggage car, a trans-dorm, 2 sleepers (in the front), a Diner, a Sightseer and 3 coaches.

#6 arrived into SLC over 1 hour early! (And that includes the time zone change!) Arrival into GJT (Grand Junction, CO) was 25 minutes early.

The CZ follows the Colorado River for 238 miles in western CO.

UP was doing track work east of GJT, resulting in many areas of slow orders. East of GSC (Glenwood Springs, CO) #6 met #5, and at Bond, there were 3 freights waiting for #6 to pass!

For dinner on the second day, I chose the 5:00 PM seating. Due to the proximity of the Moffat Tunnel, we were called to dinner early. (Due to the 6.1 mile length of the tunnel, you are not supposed to pass between cars inside the tunnel.) As on the previous day, only ½ the car was used.

Arrival into DEN (Denver, CO) was 30 minutes early.

When did they close the gift shop that was inside Denver Union Station? I admit that the last time I was at DEN was in 2003.

#6 left OTM (Ottumwa, IA) 30 minutes late. Due to padding, arrival into CHI was 10 minutes early.

#50 (the Cardinal) departed CHI on time a 5:45 PM. Unlike my last trip on the Cardinal, dinner was anytime before 9 PM. (Last October, they called all sleeper passengers to dinner at once.)

One difference I observed between a Viewliner roomette and a Superliner roomette is that the Viewliner has 2 power outlets while the Superliner only has 1.

#50 was 42 minutes late into CHW (Charleston, WV). I found the track to be very rough.

I got a little worried at PRC (Prince, WV) when #50 started the departure from the station by backing up. (Prince was the site of the infamous debacle last October!) But it was just to get around a freight that was on the main line.

Speaking of the October debacle, I noticed that the freight yard that we stopped at was within ½ mile of the station. So why did they make us disembark on the uneven ground to board the buses instead of at the flat platform of the Prince station?

The consist of #50 was 1 P42, 3 coaches, a café/lounge and 1 sleeper (on the back).

At CLF (Clifton Forge, VA), we passed thru the refueling depot while on the mainline. This was the 1st time I noticed this. Usually, the refueling depot is off to the side on a siding.

We arrived CVS (Charlottesville, VA) 1 hour 37 minutes late!

Due to the late arrival of #50, my 6 hour layover became 4 ½ hours. However it was still better than my last “connection” at CVS – with my arrival on #50 at 2:47 AM instead of 2:47 PM and 6 hours after the departure of #19!

I boarded #19 at 8:52 PM. To my surprise, dinner was still being served. (Until 9 PM.) Thus, I received dinner!

The tracks and the light rolling were so soothing and restful that night. I awoke fully rested and ready to get up. Then I looked at the clock. It read 1:15 AM!  (Maybe I was tired by then!  )

Back to sleep!

We arrived BHM (Birmingham, AL) on time. However during one of the few train meets that caused us to wait, we were delayed over 30 minutes. And this was for another Amtrak train – our meet with #20!

#19 arrived into NOL (New Orleans, LA) about 30 minutes late.

I spent the night in NOL. This was my only night on the trip “not moving” - so I got a good night’s sleep, right? *WRONG!* At about 11 PM, a *SEVERE* thunderstorm moved through New Orleans! (Luckily for me, the worst part hit a few miles north of the city.)

Being cheap (and wanting to earn some double AGR points), I bought a coach ticket from NOL-SAS (San Antonio, TX). While waiting to board inside the station, the police ID’ed everyone everybody in line. This was the 1st time I was ID’ed on Amtrak – and it was not even aboard the train!

While boarding, everybody was assigned seats. (I don’t know why – I’d guesstimate there were 50-75 people on the train – if that much!) But the luck of the draw gave me seat #7. That means

•	It was a window seat – so I could use my GPS,

•	It had a power outlet – so I could power my netbook, and

•	It was 1 row away from “the railfan’s window”!

This Superliner coach had power at every seat. In fact, even when I had a roomette I walked to coach. All except 2 had power plugs at every seat!

#1 departed NOL on time at 11:55 AM. We crossed the Huey P Long bridge at 12:20 PM. That is a strange feeling with 2 tracks between 2 lanes of cars each way. And that bridge is indeed *LONG* – not just by it’s name!

We stopped outside of SCH (Schriever, LA) for a train to pass. And again, it was an Amtrak train - #2! We met #2 at 1:44 PM, but we did not start moving again until after 2 PM. We finally reached SCH at 2:14 PM.

Due to the severe storms overnight, the signals along the tracks were giving wrong information. This was known, and we were allowed to proceed slowly – at 15 MPH for many miles! At 3:50 PM, #1 was at the “high rate of speed” of 25 MPH!

By the time we reached NIB (New Iberia, LA), we were 1:40 late! However, we made up time. Even with *HEAVY* rain & thunder on the LA/TX border, #1 was only 1 hour late into BMT (Beaumont, TX).

I finally got to see the infamous Beaumont “station” – and it’s as bad as they say! Just before our arrival, it rained. You could not even get from the train to your car – or from one end of the train to the other on the platform – without either walking thru a large puddle or thru the rocks!

Surprisingly, it is a smoking stop on the SL. Luckily, it stopped raining by the time we got there.

There must be a lot of padding, as #1 arrived HOS (Houston, TX) early. And we arrived SAS over 1 hour early!

That made my connection time from 2 AM until 7 AM.

Departure of #22 was at 7 AM and on time. This was one of the days that the SL (from LA) does not operate. Because the dining car crew does not board until AUS (Austin, TX), sleeping car passengers receive a continental breakfast box out of SAS.

#22 consisted of 1 P42, a trans-dorm, 1 sleeper, CCC, Sightseer (which was staffed, despite what the schedule says) and 2 coaches. “Train” #322 (1 coach) was added at STL (St Louis, MO).

This was my first experience with the CCC. I was not impressed! The big thing with the layout is that the 3 spot tables do not have enough room for 3 diners.

#22 arrived into FTW (Ft Worth, TX) on time and met #21 at the platform. Also waiting (for it’s later departure) was the HF.

In eastern Texas, I noticed my GPS gave a speed of 86 MPH! The station at MHL (Marshall, TX) looked interesting. But we arrived early, and because it is a crew change point, we stopped short of the platform, and could not get off.

#22 arrived into STL (St Louis, MO) over 1 hour early. I wanted to go inside to look around. However, I was stopped by the snow and cold! So I stayed aboard the warm train!

Departure from STL was on time. And #22 crossed the Mississippi River using the southern-most bridge. (I forget it’s name.)

From that point north, #22 was either on time or early at all stops. Arrival into CHI was 10 minutes early!

It seems strange that of all the train I took, the 3 that were early were the CZ, the SL and the TE!

Upon arrival, I stayed in the Metropolitan Lounge (for the 2nd time in a week). I tried to use the wifi to operate my netbook, but for some reason, I could not connect to the wifi! So I was forced to complete this TR, and later used the (slow) terminal available to read AU.

After a few hours in the Metropolitan Lounge, I boarded #30 to WAS (Washington, DC). While still in the Lounge, they took dinner reservations. I made mine for the 1st time offered – 6:30 PM. This was even before the CL was to depart from CUS, so I wouldn’t have to deal with the “rocking and rolling” while eating dinner. The only problem was – we did not start boarding #30 until 6:45 PM!

#30 consisted of 2 P42s, a baggage car, a trans-dorm, 3 sleepers (in front) , a CCC, a Sightseer (staffed) and 3 coaches. (The 3rd coach was closed off – after PGH. :huh: ). Of the 2 coaches I saw the next morning, 1 had at-seat power but the other did not.

Shortly after boarding, we were called to dinner. So I did start to eat while the train was on the platform, but then it jerked as it departed! We departed on time right at 7:05 PM.

When I awoke the following morning, sometime after PGH (Pittsburgh, PA). #30 was running 30 minutes late. We ran many miles next to the Cassleman River in MD at 30-40 mph. I don’t know if this is normal, but we continued to lose time.

We crossed the eastern continental divide (which is at about 2,200 feet) at 9:48 AM. This is the point where rain that falls on the west side flows to the Gulf of Mexico and on the east side flows to the Atlantic. (The Cassleman being on the west side flowed west.) After the divide, #30 followed the banks of the Wills Creek – which flowed east.

We then continued down Sand Patch at 20 mph. (This is indeed the posted limit.) Sand Patch has a grade of 1.94%!

We arrived into CUM (Cumberland, MD) about 55 minutes late.

Around 10:30 or so, the LSA came through the sleepers to make dinner reservations. The offerings (due to the arrival time into WAS) were for 11, 11:15, 11:30 and 11:45. I chose 11 and was told to listen for the announcement.

About 11:15, they announced “Those with an 11:15 …”? :huh: T*HEY NEVER CALLED 11!* (The people I sat with also had 11 reservations also – and said the same thing!) While eating lunch, they called 11:45 – but did not call 11:30 at all!

At the end of our meal, the 2 others at my table (I was at the 3 seat table) waited and waited and waited to order desert. About 45 minutes later, we were informed that there were no deserts! (I wish this was mentioned earlier after we finished and they took the plates away! :angry: )

Arrival into RKV (Rockville, MD) was late. However, they schedule a 1 hour trip for the 23 minute trip to WAS with the arrival into WAS being only 20 minutes late.

After spending a few hours in the Club Acela in WAS, I boarded my final train  (#178) to head home to KIN! But being on an AGR award, this was ridden in BC! 

I attempted to set up my GPS to measure the speed. The GPS showed we were moving at 40 mph! So what’s the problem? #178 was still sitting on the platform! (Oh – and the GPS said I was moving south, not north towards RI!)

Later, GPS said we were moving at 538 mph! I know that the NEC has “high speed rail” – but I think that speed reading might have been wrong a little! So I turned it off, and did not even try to get any readings.

I found the NEC rails to be the roughest of any I have ridden on this trip! (At least overall – there may have been some rougher areas somewhere.) And we were late. Some of those include:

NWK (Newark, NJ) – 39 minutes late

NYP (New York, NY) – 29 minutes late

STM (Stamford, CT) – 12 minutes late

NLC (New London, CT) – 5 minutes late

However, #178 arrived into KIN 1 minute early at 11:05 PM!

An interesting note about these last 3 trains: #22 arrived CHI on track 28 and #30 departed CHI on track 26. #30 arrived WAS on track 28 and #178 departed WAS on track 26!

Now my trip is finally over!  I’ll have to wait a few whole months before my next trip! 

All together, this trip covered 12,842 miles! And the portions redeemed for AGR awards would have “cost” me $2,868 and were paid with 63,000 AGR points. That works out as a redemption value of 4.55¢ per point!

Plus, I earned another almost 1,000 points for the segments I purchased!


----------

